# Stroll(er)ing with MowMow



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow on his first stroll(er). He had a blast talking to little kids who went by, watching the ducks on the pond, and chilling while I walked.

photo (2) by KrisMowBook, on Flickr


photo by KrisMowBook, on Flickr


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

He looks like he's having a great time  
You'll need to buy a double pram so book can go stroll(er)ing with you guys.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book is terrified of cars and the only place to walk here is sidewalks along the road. He'd be miserable. 

MowMow just takes it in stride and watched the cars go by, the only time he got wide eyed was when a city bus went past.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh that he precious! He looks like he's having a blast!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I want one of these so bad, but I'm not sure if my cats would flip out to be outside in it. I'm thinking Taffy would for sure, as he runs for cover when he hears tin foil being ripped off the roll, or a plastic bag.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh my! He looks like he's having the time of his life! Look at that curious face on him! 

All of my cats are so afraid of "outside", I'm not sure if any of them would make it through such an ordeal without having a kitty heart attack!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, Book would never handle this very well at all. He freaks out too much when he's scared. MowMow is pretty social though and loves going outside. Halfway through the walk I picked some long grass and tossed it in the stroller for him. That occupied quite a bit of his time while he looked around. Other things like birds, ducks, and squirrels kept him pretty interested.

I got a LOT of strange looks and all the guys I work with are just shaking their heads at my crazy cat ladyness.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That's so awesome! He looks so curious about whatever he's looking at. My cats would freak out if I took them outside.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

If I thought my cats could handle that I would drop the money for one...thats so cool


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If anyone is interested, here is the one I got. I got it from wag because they have free shipping and I was already ordering my month's cat food from them.

Pet Gear Happy Trails Stroller - Free Shipping


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

howsefrau32 said:


> I want one of these so bad, but I'm not sure if my cats would flip out to be outside in it. I'm thinking Taffy would for sure, as he runs for cover when he hears tin foil being ripped off the roll, or a plastic bag.



One of mine is very shy. I had the stroller out for them to play with and it became a favourite place for both. 

My shy little girl now sees it as a safe pace when I take them out and enjoys herself enormously!

How do others deal with feeling like an idiot when taking the cats out, though!?


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

MowMow said:


> If anyone is interested, here is the one I got. I got it from wag because they have free shipping and I was already ordering my month's cat food from them.
> 
> Pet Gear Happy Trails Stroller - Free Shipping


That is a good price. I think the one at the Petsupermarket is $129. I think my kitten would be ok in it, not sure about the other two. But might be worth trying.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

dlowan said:


> How do others deal with feeling like an idiot when taking the cats out, though!?


I got some strange looks, but most people thought it was cute or funny. Regardless, I'm out there walking to be healthier and this was a way to NOT go alone and to let MowMOw get some fresh air at the same time.... I really don't care what people think.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

dlowan said:


> How do others deal with feeling like an idiot when taking the cats out, though!?


My husband and children have already threatened that they will not be seen with me if I get one, LOL!! Their loss! I don't care, it would bother me in the slightest. And I guess that is what makes me a honest to goodness crazy cat lady, because I really wouldn't be bothered by it. Only thing that would scare me is if a dog were to run up to the stroller, and bark at them. My neighborhood is very good about people keeping their dogs on a leash. Maybe we'd just have to stick to the area close by the house, and not wander to far.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Help me, I think I'm falling in love with Mow.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Haha, thank you Greenport! Of course I'm biased, but I think he's the most perfect cat in the universe.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I created a monster. I listened to this from the time I got home (4:10) until after dark (8:30). All he wants is to go on walkies now.

Noisy Boy - YouTube


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Ha! He's insistent! His meowing got my kitties attention! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

